# Denver co



## Cofeendcancer (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey I'm from Denver co, and was wondering if there was any support groups for SA or something like that here. I don't have social anxiety but avoidant personality disorder and was looking to see if anyone wanted to join one or start our own somehow


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm also from Colorado,Englewood. I have looked on the internet and found a meet up site for SAD that never has meet up. Imagine that. I have wanted to use a reliable support group for a long time. Ithink it would be great and very beneficial. They have groups for almost any sort of problem. We should really look into starting one. I don't know where your at. I'm in the metro area.IM me if you want.

Anyone else in CO. intersted?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Quess not?


----------



## soulsins (May 14, 2008)

Im in the Fort Collins area and have always though about a support group. I just dont think I would have the guts to get out of the car if I ever found one. It would be nice to be around like minded people, however.


----------

